# What are these ShigSpeed pillow ball mounts I keep hearing about.



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

I keep hearing about these ShigSpeed pillow ball mounts, but not much in depth about them.

So, what are they? What do they do? What cars do they work on? And, above all, do I need them on my B13?


----------



## SHigSpeed (Apr 30, 2002)

johnand said:


> *I keep hearing about these ShigSpeed pillow ball mounts, but not much in depth about them.
> 
> So, what are they? What do they do? What cars do they work on? And, above all, do I need them on my B13? *


Check out http://www.nissanperformancemag.com and click the archive issue for Jan 2002 for a writeup.

I make them for B13s and B14s currently.

They're for cars with coilover suspensions that want max performance from their dampers while reducing or eliminating coilover noise/chatter from the rear end. Add to that it frees up some suspension travel and reduces alignment change under cornering. 

-Scott


----------



## 99 Se-l (May 2, 2002)

Scott,

Were you making an adapter that allowed the Stillen Stb to be bolted to the GC camber/caster plates?


Nathan


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*B14 rear mounts.*

Currently I have the Motivational rear upper mounts, any advantages to your mounts over the Moti.'s?


----------



## SHigSpeed (Apr 30, 2002)

99 Se-l said:


> *Scott,
> 
> Were you making an adapter that allowed the Stillen Stb to be bolted to the GC camber/caster plates?
> 
> ...


Yeah, check out http://photos.yahoo.com/shigspeed for a pic. I'm nearly positive that it'll work on the B14 though it's only been test on a B13 high port. I figure if the Stillen bar cleared with the Stillen ends, I don't see why it shouldn't with these...

-Scott


----------



## SHigSpeed (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: B14 rear mounts.*



wes said:


> *Currently I have the Motivational rear upper mounts, any advantages to your mounts over the Moti.'s? *


Probably won't gain you much if you already have the Motis. You're going to completely get rid of the urethane flex, but there's really not that much vs. rubber. Also, you'll need different top hats to work with them. You may gain an extra 1/4" of travel but it's probably not worth the upgrade. The reason I build them is as a component in the full suspension kit I build for the B14s. (Shortened Koni Dual externally adjustable front, Koni single externally adjustable rear).

-Scott


----------

